# Extreme or Se-L



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ok people...

i need your poll of opinion on this *FINAL FINAL* decision of side skirts.

I will be doing the stillen front lip with the 95-97 200sx front bumper with fogs and a 1998 200sx rear.

now my only final problem is the side skirts.. which one looks 

better with this set up.

1. Se-L side skirts

2. Extreme Side Skirts

Keep in mind that i have a 4-door sentra .

and for all you PHOTOCHOPPERS OUT THERE ....

feel free to photoshop this set up for me so i can have an easier 

time deciding.

thanks.


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

extreme tooo played out, but watch me still get them, lol!!!

with your set-up the se-l sides should look nice and clean


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Well Liu I can tell U right now that stock rear is going to do nothing for U...Y not go with aftermarket to complete the package but keep it simple--like maybe 1CLN's rear bumper or the GTR style one....

Oh but anyways back to the skirts....I guess the SE-L's could work if U want a more simple look but again if you're doing the stillen lip up front U mine as well keep going all the way around UKNOW....

OR let me make it simple....if U go with the 200sx rear than go ahead with the SE-Ls if U go Extreme than go with another rear to match up...


just my .02 buddy


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Umm,
This isn't really a choice. You said you have the really round GTR bumper with th really round 98 rear bumper. So why would you want to put square skirts on the car. SE-L's are, you guessed it, round.

Seth


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i think the SE-L skirts would look fine with the stillen front lip. shit... its the look im going for (whenever i find these skirts!) and since u want the 98/99 rear... the decision should be clear


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

What happened to your plans with the Stillen front and rear?

Anyway, go with the SE-L, it will look much nicer. 

I remember reading the SchorcN200sx is planning on making some sides that are an inch lower than SE-L and a lip that is lower then the Stillen. Might want to wait and see how those are.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i dont recall saying rear but only front.

thanks for all your opinions.. keep them coming !


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I would go with the SE-L's...

Off topic alert!


The bodyshop (Tru Color www.trucolorwci.com ) that molded the rear valance to my rear bumper, may be blowing molds of it next winter. It would be a fiberglass rear bumper, that looks like mine

http://www.nwnismo.com/profiles/sean10.jpg

http://www.nwnismo.com/profiles/sean14.jpg


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Yay!,
My favorite rear bumper to be a mould. Its a shame its prone to crack addictions.

Seth


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

pix link dont work u hafta copy paste the url and enter it manually.


----------



## webninja (Oct 15, 2002)

slightly off topic, but what were the changes for the rear bumpers of a 200sx? the 95-97 all look the same, but I gather the 98 is different? I too am planning on replacing my front and rear bumpers, but I'll probably stay stock with stillen front and rear lips.
As for LUISPEEDs question - I think that the se-l skirts would be fine, I just have a problem when the front is too much lower than the rear and sides (like if you got a GTR or Extreme front and stock sides and rear). I don't like the way it looks from the side.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ok for all you photoshop gurus out there.. 

im asking you to do this photshop of the extreme side skirts with the stillen lip on a 95-97 200sx front bumper 

and one with se-l side skirts..


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

ok Liu I'll bite... here is with the stock side skirt:










and here is with the extreme:










-James


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

thanks james..

man.. so hard to choose.

now james.. see if you can add a GTR rear bumper to the one with the extreme side skirts..

or maybe one with a drift rear .....


thanks man.


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

I think the SE-L side skirts fo sho.. The extremem somewhat ruins the contour of the car from the front lip to the rear bumper.. so m opinion is the SE-L skirts....


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

wow , thats a crazy good job .. i know this if off topic but wow very good job


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

the extreme doesnt look too bad but i still like the SE sides better. LIU.... its all on u... do u want clean or a lil extreme.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

now for the multi million dollar question...

if i do extreme what rear bumper should i use?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*...*

the rear should be in the lines on 1cln's bumper... kinda like a lip.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Liu what would you do without me?

GTR rear :


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

IMHO, the GTR rear does not go well with the Extreme skirts.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I think it would look best with the GRT rear and the SE-L skirts and stillen lip.. I'll chop it when I get back from the tv studio tonight.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *I think it would look best with the GRT rear and the SE-L skirts and stillen lip.. I'll chop it when I get back from the tv studio tonight. *



I think the SE-L sides would drop low enuff for that-Dry

BUt Sean's right GTR rear and extreme sides dont go too well...I dunno Liu U got a hard decision to make--Just dont rush it and settle for less like I did....Im hating my Extreme Rear right now but its better than STOCK....lol


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *I think the SE-L sides would drop low enuff for that-Dry
> 
> BUt Sean's right GTR rear and extreme sides dont go too well...I dunno Liu U got a hard decision to make--Just dont rush it and settle for less like I did....Im hating my Extreme Rear right now but its better than STOCK....lol *


ya the extreme rear is bleh 2 me.. i dont like it..

GTR dont look right with extreme sides..

what do you guys think of drift rear? would it somewhat match?



















James.. need ya again !


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah Drift would go with Extreme sides nicely....But now You're going all out no more clean/simple look for U....


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

heres your options (lemme know if the link works)

it may be slow

http://student.plattsburgh.edu/cook7166/caroptions.htm


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

The stillen lip, extreme sides, and drift rear looks good. The only problem I think is them not ligning up even.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Dry Boy....U are the SHI****......lol--- Good Job once again

Oh and yeah they may not line up but any shop would be able to get it to work some how....


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

stillen lip, GTR rear
^
my favorite


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i thought the drift rear is lower than that cuz on the photoshop it looks like stock height almost.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

better?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

would it look better with stock rear than?

opinions people opinions !


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

heres another rear for you... got it off of MP2050, I believe its the extreme rear. looks not bad. I'm sure ALL the options will look better in person as I am not the BEST photoshopper, and I'm fairly new to it.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

oh man ..

i guess the side view of the rear is REALLY hard to picture.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

go DRIFT REAR-EXTREME SIDES


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *go DRIFT REAR-EXTREME SIDES *


you sure about this?!?!?

what about extreme with the back holes filled in?

or stillen rear lip ?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Uknow I was thinking of filling in my holes in the Extreme rear to make it look a little cleaner....oh and yeah the stillen lip in the front and rear with then SE-L sides .......YES thats it!!!!

THat would be the Perfect kit for U LIU!!!!

lol...


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*....*

the stillen rear look a lot better with the extreme sides and stillen front lip. it just flows better. but its all on u.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Uknow I was thinking of filling in my holes in the Extreme rear to make it look a little cleaner....oh and yeah the stillen lip in the front and rear with then SE-L sides .......YES thats it!!!!
> 
> THat would be the Perfect kit for U LIU!!!!
> 
> lol... *


DryBoy MOLESTED my car!!!!  

The Extreme skirts don't quite look like that though.... 

For the clean route, go with this option. Stillen (Street Scenes) front and rear lips, with the SE-L skirts.

For a more aggressive look, go with the Stillen (Street Scenes) front lip, Extreme sides, and rear Drift.

Those worked best IMO.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

sorry Sean, I needed the stillen rear tho. I think the best option is the stillen front/rear w. SEL skirts
or stillen front, SEL skirt, GTR rear.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I think We're going to drive an already crazy Liu INSANE....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *I think We're going to drive an already crazy Liu INSANE.... *


too late ! lol !  

i made my mind on the front and side.

sides im for sure sticking with extreme give it the aggressive simple look.

now if i can only get a REALLY good photoshop of the extreme sides with the drift rear than it might be helpful.

cuz as of now the stillen rear lip is really really appealing to me with the rest of the kit.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

what rear bumper is that on









As a side note, look at page 2 of my cardomain site, i photochopped this further to seam mold the rear bumper, shave the doors, added a long LED center brake strip on the trunk, bronzed the rims and i would add the silver reflective tint to it. This is what I envision my sentra to look like, except in a nice metallic flake or pearl blue


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The PAIN OF IT ALL!!
My poor, poor car.....

I do have plans for shaving and molding, but that will come later....

You people should all pay me lisencing(sp?) fees!


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

what bumper is that though dammit! tell me or ill come to your house and remove it from your posession!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

it stock with stillen lip.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Its the stock bumper with the Stillen rear valence molded together.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> *Its the stock bumper with the Stillen rear valence molded together. *


what he said.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



james..

can u do the drift rear on seans car with the extreme side 

photochop?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

you mean something like this beast?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *you mean something like this beast?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that dont look great with extreme i dont think.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i think i finally made my freakin mind up..

ill do the stillen lip with the 95-97 200sx front with stock fogs and extreme side skirts with the stillen rear valance.

like this ..


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

NissanTuner said:


> *what bumper is that though dammit! tell me or ill come to your house and remove it from your posession!  *


Trust me, you would not want to do that.........   


I get quite a few emails and what not asking what parts I have on my car. Over the years it gets a bit old. 
I post the link to my teams webiste in my sig. If you follow that link, there is a profile of my car that lists the mods.

Oh, I know the pic of my car that is on your site is photochopped, I would still appriciate it if you could give NW Nismo/1CLNB14 some kind of credit for the original picture.
It is my car afterall.


But to answer the question, it is a Street Scenes rear valance molded to a stock 99 bumper.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

ok is that better? I know I didnt ask to use your car (probbaly should have) but it is the only one I know of that has such a nice rear end. I changed the rear back to stock so not to make it look TOO much like your origional (we want no copy cats)


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks man.

Like I said in the PM, it has more to do with interested sponsors than anything else.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

oh thanks for helping me out sean !


----------



## LlUSPEED (Mar 27, 2003)

i suck!


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *For the clean route, go with this option. Stillen (Street Scenes) front and rear lips, with the SE-L skirts.
> For a more aggressive look, go with the Stillen (Street Scenes) front lip, Extreme sides, and rear Drift.
> 
> Those worked best IMO. *


[a little off topic]
what is this "Street Scenes" website? do they sell the stillen stuff? or do they make copies?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The Street Scenes stuff is exactly the same as the $tillen stuff.

http://www.streetsceneeq.com/

I picked it up from Sumitt
http://store.summitracing.com/product.asp?p=4806&SearchType=ECat


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *The Street Scenes stuff is exactly the same as the $tillen stuff.
> I picked it up from Sumitt
> http://store.summitracing.com/product.asp?p=4806&SearchType=ECat *


^^ i guess they dont sell it there anymore


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

They do, they just don't list it.


If you call them (Summit) with the part number, they can get it from Street Scene.


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

whats the diff between Gen1 and Gen2 rear valiances????


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

how about photoshopping a b14 sentra with gtr front, gtr rear, and M3 styled side skirts or one with gtr front, gtr rear, and SE-L side skirts. Do you guys think the SE-L side skirts will reach down fare enough to match or will i need to get them modified?


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I think that you will need to get them modified to reach that low.



superfro86 said:


> *gtr front, gtr rear, and M3 styled side skirts*


Thats the body kit im gonna go for when im done with performance. I think that it will look really good.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Squeezen SE Setup!!!!!*

I really liked the way the stillen front flowed into the teg skirts then to the stock rear bumper. I think he was selling the skirts I made for him.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

pix?? he used the gtr front though right?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*the best b14*










this IS the best set-up (besides the SE look)


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yea .. it sweet


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

WRteam200sx said:


> *whats the diff between Gen1 and Gen2 rear valiances???? *


They have the exact same part number, so I don't think there is anything diff at all....


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

it would be if the sides matched up and it had a rear. I would say the best clean looking 4 door would be the silver one with full GTR kit. I would get full GTR but it costs a grip compared to the 4 piece kit and the side skirts on the 4 piece kit look like molded in SUV running boards on the 4 door without door caps.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

ok you guys are talking about the SE-L side skirts...where do you buy those? I cant find any anywhere and SE-L's are NEVER in any junkyards i've seen.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I got mine from a junkyard up in New York. 

Anyway, you can buy them from the dealer if your really desperate(sp?) for them.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

How much did you pay for them in the junkyard if you dont mind me askin?

also is there a part number associated with the side sills? Just might make my searching life a bit easier.

Thanks


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I paid $130 for them. Actually Sethwas was the one who found them and posted it up. Since he couldnt get them, I jumped on the offer. 

He found them on carpart.com. Its almost impossible to find, but just search for a 1999 Sentra Rocker Moulding. I dont know the part number off hand, but Ill try to get it for you.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

aack.. my thread been hijacked !! 

*
ROFL*

it all good though.. lol


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

thanks for the info! 

sorry bout the thread jacking, just thought i'd get a quick question about side skirts in while we were on the skirts topic


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

neil..

dont worry about it.. i dont care.. i just wanted to say that for no particular reason..

lol


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Liu,

I got an idea...

Group buy SE-L side skirts... I'm sure you'd have a lot pitch in. See what kind of prices you can get. I was quoted around 360 or so for both sides (but supposedly, they come painted to the stock color of your car). Make sure they're the skirts for the 4 doors.

Just an idea.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ill see...


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

wow thatd be very nice if you could get em factory painted to your car color. That way the color would be perfect.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

Dynamitega said:


> *Liu,
> 
> I got an idea...
> 
> ...


I 2nd that! itll be the best and only way to get em at a "reasonable" price.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Bad news... the SE-L Side Skirts from Nissan don't come painted.


----------



## lowrider53187 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: the best b14*



whiteb14 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you don't mind me asking...

That is a Stillen Front, OEM 98 Rear, and which sides? Correct me if I'm wrong about the other 2 pieces. With that 98 grill though...wow, that car looks amazing.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Those are custom sides. 
They are Wings West Integra sides that are modified to fit the Sentra.
I think squeezinse sold them though....
He went back to the SE sides....


----------



## PHILLY-KID (Jun 28, 2002)

How hard was it to modify the Integra sides?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

You'd have to ask Mike to find out how hard it was. I'm sure it wasn't the easiest thing in the world, but Mike is the god of fiberglass, so I'm sure it was cake to him. Any good shop could do the same thing, albiet for more money.


----------

